# Which AA batteries do you buy?



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I like to keep some common battery sizes on hand at the house.

I have been buying the AmazonBasics Batteries because they are cheap, but it's time to restock my AA's and I'm wondering if I would be better off going with something name brand like the Energizer Max.

Or are you better off stepping up to something like the Energizer Ultimate Lithium? I like that you don't have to worry about the lithium ones leaking (e.g. if they are left in occasional use devices for long periods of time), but they are like 4-5x the price of the cheap Amazon batteries.

I suppose it would be best to use the lithium batteries where it makes the most sense and alkaline everywhere else, but I'd rather just buy one box per size and replenish them when I run low. Also, I am not really interested in messing with rechargeables.

:dunno:

At the end of the day I would say batteries are a very small fraction of my household expenditures, but curious what other TLF'rs are using. :thumbup:


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Duracell "CopperTop" :nod:


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

Regarding small batteries, I read in Consumer Reports (many years ago) that most of the major brand batteries, ie, Duracell - Energizer, are only slightly better than no-name or generic brands, but at much lower price.

So for years, I bought Walgreens brand or the like to save money, however things have changed recently.

Within the last couple of years I had bought Dollar Store and Walgreens AA, AAA batteries that went bad within about a year or so, that is while in storage, unused at all, they went low power or dead when I tested them with my multi-meter. I didn't keep the sales receipts because I never had batteries die so quickly.

So I have been buying Harbor Freight 'Thunderbolt' batteries for a while now with no problems. Low price and they seem to hold up well at this stage of my experience. I just checked a year old batch and they have a full charge still.

I still will buy a major brand alkaline or even lithium for a device of a more critical need, like the flashlights that I keep in my cars or bedside.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

For AA rechargeable Amazon basics


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I like Project Farm approach to this question. 
https://youtu.be/V7-ghrTqA44

And the rechargeable test: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0A1GvQ40j0Q

One thing to keep in mind, the voltage of most of the rechargeable ones starts at 1.2V instead of 1.5V.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I really like Project Farm videos. I used to always try and buy Duracell but Amazon Basics has my attention now.


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

Thanks g-man, great video on the AA non-rechargeable.

Looks like I better rethink about my supply of Harbor Freight Thunderbolt batteries. They look like junk in this test.

Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I recalled seeing this in the past. It was in my YouTube history.

https://youtu.be/RWAjgZmnoZo


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Great videos. So it sounds like I can continue buying the AmazonBasics batteries with a clear conscience.

I am also going to try their CR123a batteries. I have some flashlights and such that use those.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Whats the goal? Battery life or power output?

There's the costco theory that kirkland brand are relabled name brands. :shock:

Looks like these weren't included in the video.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Powhatan said:


> Duracell "CopperTop" :nod:


Same here. I will note I've had a bunch of them leak/oxidize (whether in or out of a device--no pattern) long before their expiration date. I'm thinking of contacting the company.

For rechargeables, I will say I have a set of eneloops that I hardly ever use, and they have remained in good condition despite sitting for a year or more. I recently bought a set of the PowerEx batteries to try out, because my older standard rechargeable AAs (various brands--not low discharge) don't seem to last.

For the solar Christmas lights, I have a couple of "Yards and Beyond" NiCd batteries.

My charger is a PowerEx C-9000.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Good videos. We buy Duracells when they are on sale at Costco.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

g-man said:


> I recalled seeing this in the past. It was in my YouTube history.


Good to see I'm not the only as seen on tv freak on here. :lol:


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Stick with the Amazon's, there the best value for the money for sure.


----------

